# 5 week old hasn't pooped for 4 days!



## sunwise (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi all, my 5 week old has gone almost 4 days without pooping! I'm getting worried, although our pediatrician warned us when he was 2 weeks old that sometimes babies who are exclusively breastfed will go for 3-5 day stretches withno poop. He still feeds well and seems hungry just as often as before (about every 2 hours during the day). He pees a lot and he passes gas. My husband saw a squirt of poo in his diaper last night, but nothing more than that. We haven't noticed any changes in his mood or other habits, except for the fact that his nighttime sleep stretches are lengthening (tonight he slept 6 hours straight, but then I woke him to feed). Have any of you experienced this?


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Yup.

Babies digest breast milk really, really well. Which means that sometimes it gets absorbed before it makes it all the way through their system. At 5 weeks, an exclusively breastfed baby not pooping for 4 days wouldn't even register on my radar.


----------



## beebalmmama (Jul 21, 2005)

The longest ds went was 14 days, also exclusively breastfed. My midwife said the same thing, that if they are exclusively breastfed than it is no problem. When it did come it was A LOT and also a bit thick and peanut buttery. Don't worry Mama, he's probably just using up all that good milk.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

yep, normal. dd1's record was 10days, dd2's so far is 7. worry not!


----------



## Knitting Mama (Jan 24, 2010)

As long as he's still producing wet diapers, and he doesn't appear to be uncomfortable, it's just fine. My ped explained to us that constipation in EBF babies is defined by the texture of the BM, not the frequency. So as long as the squirt your husband saw was the usual consistency, you're fine!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Yeah, it's very common for breastfed babies to go a LONG time between poops. It's unusual, though, for a baby to go through that transition, to fewer poops, before two months old. Not that I'd worry. Of course not. But I might keep an eye on the wets, and on weight gain, just to be sure.


----------



## sunwise (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reassurance, everyone! So far he is still producing lots of very wet diapers, so I believe he is doing well on hydration. I don't know about his weight gain though, because he hasn't been to the pediatrician since he was 2 weeks old. I'm going to my MW for my 6 week postpartum checkup next week, so maybe I'll ask her if we can check on her scale. I feel so much better hearing all of your experiences! Appreciate it!


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
Yeah, it's very common for breastfed babies to go a LONG time between poops. It's unusual, though, for a baby to go through that transition, to fewer poops, before two months old. Not that I'd worry. Of course not. But I might keep an eye on the wets, and on weight gain, just to be sure.











A weight check at your 6 week visit will put your mind at rest. Oh, and you may want to carry a change of clothing in your diaper bag... when he poops it will probably be a pooplosion!


----------



## sunwise (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi all,
Just thought I would follow up. My little guy still hasn't pooped, so my husband called the pediatrician's office today. The nurse suggested we bring him in for a quick check-up since he was experiencing this change in his poop habits at less than 2 months old. We took him in and the pediatrician checked him over, felt his belly, and all that. They checked his weight and he had gained 2 pounds since his last visit (20 days ago - so more than an ounce a day!). Given that he is gaining weight well, peeing lots, passing gas, nothing weird felt in his tummy, and he doesn't seem uncomfortable, the pediatrician didn't suggest taking any action. She said we could do a rectal temp on him if we want to try to make him poop, but we don't really think that's necessary. (At least, we're not yet going to try it!) So still no poop, but I am feeling tons better after hearing from all of you and the pediatrician!


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunwise* 
Hi all,
Just thought I would follow up. My little guy still hasn't pooped, so my husband called the pediatrician's office today. The nurse suggested we bring him in for a quick check-up since he was experiencing this change in his poop habits at less than 2 months old. We took him in and the pediatrician checked him over, felt his belly, and all that. They checked his weight and he had gained 2 pounds since his last visit (20 days ago - so more than an ounce a day!). Given that he is gaining weight well, peeing lots, passing gas, nothing weird felt in his tummy, and he doesn't seem uncomfortable, the pediatrician didn't suggest taking any action. She said we could do a rectal temp on him if we want to try to make him poop, but we don't really think that's necessary. (At least, we're not yet going to try it!) So still no poop, but I am feeling tons better after hearing from all of you and the pediatrician!

Good to hear it!

This will probably become a pattern...my son would go a week almost to the day without pooping. Be warned, though, it's like it all saves up and comes out at once!!!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

That's great weight gain! Good news!


----------



## aphel (Sep 3, 2010)

I have to second the 'poopslosion' advice. My LO, who has been going up to a week with no poos since she was about a month old, has filled more than a few onesies and pajamas.









It's so bad that as soon as we hear that tell tale noise, we lift her up from wherever she is and dash to the changing table. I'd much prefer to have poo on the changing pad than on me or her sling!

Just today I had to _throw out_ a onesie because we were at a mom's group and there was no way I was going to transport that poop soaked thing home!

ha. Poopsplosion. Have to share that one with DP when he gets home . . . .


----------



## sunwise (Sep 16, 2010)

My husband has used the term "poo-ruption," but poopsplosion is a good one too! Everyone has been warning us to be ready for it when it comes! We're trying to make sure we never leave home without an extra onesie and everything else we will need to deal with it! I bet it happens when we're not at home...


----------



## lovebeingamomma (Mar 16, 2007)

my second only pooped 1-2 a week for many months early on. I did do the rectal temp thing after she hadn't pooped for a week and she pooped 20 min's later.


----------



## sunwise (Sep 16, 2010)

Just thought I would post an update since I started this thread. DS finally pooped today after 13 days! The poop was huge like everyone had warned. But it was a totally normal consistency, so he was not constipated (as I was starting to fear). I was worried and was ready to call the ped again tomorrow. I'm so glad I don't have to!

I guess I just had to be patient and wait until he was ready. We had actually tried a rectal temp on Tuesday with no results. I think what did it in the end was two things:
The pediatrician said that her record from babies she had seen was 12 days, so I think my little guy wanted the record. And two, I had bought some cute new diaper covers but we were waiting until after the poosplosion to use them. But this morning, literally at the last change before he pooped, we decided to go ahead and use one. So that cover has now been christened. On the bright side, it contained all the poo - his jammies weren't even dirty!


----------



## Knitting Mama (Jan 24, 2010)

Great new covers!


----------

